# point exclamation rouge sur icone imprimante dans le dock



## linaventura (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je possède une imprimante Canon.
Je ne parviens plus à imprimer (en wifi).
Dès que je lance l'impression un point d'exclamation rouge apparait sur l'icone de mon imprimante dans le dock (l'icone se met à sauter).

Je vous remercie de m'aider à trouver une solution.

LV56


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2008)

Ben c'est signe d'un problème avec la tâche d'impression : manque de papier, d'encre, imprimante pas ou mal connectée, etc... les raisons peuvent être multiples.

Cliquer sur l'icône et regarder ce que dit la fenêtre du gestionnaire d'impression.

Le plus souvent, il suffit de corriger le problème indiqué, d'effacer la tâche en cours et de recommencer le travail.


----------

